# Fry tank cleaning...



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

So it's my second time trying with a successful spawn. Same pair and all, and better since I got to watch them as the eggs fell unlike last time  But this time I also have 3 mystery snails that are pooping like crazy.. 

So I am wondering how do others clean the fry tank? I heard most use a turkey baster to suck it up but do you add that same amount of water back in there? Or is there some secrete to it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just scoop water out with a clear jar and check for fry. then I just pour in the clean water slowly.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I am about to do my first attempt in 2 weeks. Thank you for posting this, it was on my to-do list 
Congrats on your spawns.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

By slowly do you mean like so it doesnt distrubt the water (or fry for that matter) a lot? Or do you mean like very small amounts? 

Sorry I'm just being cautious, dont want to lose this spawn like I did the last. (although im pretty sure it was that one misqueto larva that did it....... <_<)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just gently pour...there is some disturbance but its not too bad. also I'm changing 90% of their water everyday for three weeks. then in the 30 gallon growouts its 50% to 75% every other day.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

You do 90% when they are newborn fry? I thought it was to dangerous to do a lot of water changes at that young of age.. I must be wrong, I have to admit that makes me feel a little better  

Glad the info we get on here from others will help you as well Gloria  Congrats on yours as well! Let me know how yours go.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

yup. I fill the tank up when I remove dad and then I start water changes the next day.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you Ritingyou. This website is awsome, its been so helpful. The people on here are great, I live in Australia so some of the things that are suggested I can't do but it still help ALOT...
I have just made a log, if you wish to follow it


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks MrVampire  I've been so worried that the water changes would accidently cause the fry to die but I wont worry any more about it now  Especally since I love doing water changes (and so do my cats lol! They like playing with the dirty fish water that I leave in a bucket in the tub for them haha) so I think ill do what you do. 

Gloria your right this website is awesome  and addicting! It's the first site I go to when I get onto the computer and it's the last one I am on before I get off the computer lol! I will be following along with yours as well


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. Yep I can definetly agree to the Ritingyou. Ive only been signed up a few days and have been on here 24/7


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont even remember when I first signed up.. I just know it was this month.. lol and that is only because it says it under my picture. But I do know that I have learned more here than I would have in a week worth of research by myself.  Even right now it's 2am for me and i should probably be sleeping but I dont want to since I know theres more I can learn on here XD


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

omg. You must be so tired. The last 2 nights I have been on here until 12pm but just couldnt stay awake any longer... Its only 4:15pm here so ive got a few more hours til i need to go to bed for rest...


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm pretty use to it  I use to be able to stay up for 36 hours stright.. but I turned 18 and that all changed lol! 

I just read that to much water in the fry tank could crush them(on a different thread) :\ now what am I suppose to think?? ahhh!!!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, the same happened to me when i turned 20 (which was only a month ago)..
I know, im a bit confused too, i know you should only have 10-15cm of water for when mum and dad spawn but then the whole adding water for the fry. Im not too sure about. Luckily I have 2 more weeks to get more sorted.! Hopefully someone else will join the thread and help us both out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I have my spawn in a 10 gallon. Which is also filled up. There is maybe an inch from that top that I didnt fill up maybe 1.5 inches. so now im not sure if I should empty it a bit or just leave it...... :/


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I wish I could help. But im not too sure.. Hopefully someone else can. Sorry.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

It's fine, ill have at least another day or two to figure it out before they hatch. Btw I forgot to mention happy late birthday! XD


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah.... Hopefully someone will be able to reply in time to help you.. I was under the impression that you didn't added water until they were about 1.5cm big. But I honestly do not know. I am still trying to research the whole taking care of fry once made and hatched...
And Thank You


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I was too but then MrVampire said that he does water changes right after taking the father out.. so it must not be completely true... right? So confused.. lol


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's hard because everyone has their own method so it's really just a trial and error. But at the same time I do not want to spend all the time and effort and one thing go wrong and I lose all my fry, I would be heart broken. How long did MrVampire say they leave dad in for? I know some people leave him in until they are old others only leave him in until the fry are freeswimming... I think in the end it is up to you. I just can't imagine that when they go to take their frist breath having to swim that high would be possible since theyre so little still.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I use a siphon, but in the past i've used a turkey baster. I add back just a little more water then i take out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I know that last time after the fry were free swimming Drake (the daddy) didnt really bother with the fry anymore because they kept swimming out of the nest so I went ahead and took him out. 

I'll have to see what others say before I decide what to do about the water.. I mean it worked for MrVampire.. so I dont see why the water would be a problem.. yet just because I read it, I get paranoid about it :/

I was thinking about using a turkey baster to get it out.. just curious but how much water do you use in the fry tank bambi?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

When is it best to start cleaning the tank anyway? They hatch around day 2? So when is it ok to start taking out dirty water? And adding new?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

for your first time go with smaller water changes more often. my method is just super fast for me haha.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

MrVampire, just curious but do you have the water adjust to the temp in the tank before actually putting it in? Or would that not affect the temp (and the fry)? 

My water gets a little cold without the heater. So it would be a bit of a change when I do water changes.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ritingyou said:


> MrVampire, just curious but do you have the water adjust to the temp in the tank before actually putting it in? Or would that not affect the temp (and the fry)?
> 
> My water gets a little cold without the heater. So it would be a bit of a change when I do water changes.


What i did with my fry(who are now almost 6 weeks old) i left the water alone until they were 2 weeks old, all i did was take some of the water and checked the levels (nitrate,etc) at my work (pet store). Once they were two weeks i started taking about a bucketful of water out (50%) using a Syphon. Its almosy impossible not to suck the babies out so dont worry! I would take the water from the bucket out cup by cup to make sure i didnt dump any babies! Then it is VERY important you try to match up the same temperatures!!! So i run my water put a thermometer under it and just figure out the same temp as in the tank. Then i put water conditioner in let it sit for a couple mins and then cup by cup i put new water in the tank. Its a bit harsh because of the waterflow from the cup but the fry are ok only takes less than 2 mins, worked for me. Just try to make sure your room is fairly warm when u open your tank lid otherwise people have suggested other ways where you wrap your tank and poke holes for the syphon so you dont let any cold air in the tank and possibly kill the fry


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I was doing water changes i think every other day or so (depending on what your feeding and how often) but once they were 3-4 weeks i started doing water changes everyday. Now i feed about 5 times a day and change their water everyday in a 10 gallon. Im putting them in a 20 gallon long in a couple days


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

When you say you feed them 3-4 times a day. Is this throughout the 24hours of the entire day? Or just the 12ish hours you are awake?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I'll make sure to remember to do that when its time to do a water change. (Which will be in about 2 days.. yikes!) But I will probably get stuck using a turkey baster to get everything off the bottom then a cup to get extra floating dirty water out. Just to be on the safe side  

It will be a bit tricky getting the same water temperature.... guess I'll have to mess around with the hot and cold water.. hmmmmm


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope just the hours im awake. It depeds on your fry though, i got to know what mine are like, what they like to eat the most, etc! What i usually do is feed smaller amounts if they eat it i give a little more. But i also do water changes everyday so nothing spoils in the tank. I also drop 1/4 of a cube of frozen baby brine shrimp or what im feeding now frozen daphnia in before i go to sleep, that way they can snack throughout the night.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats so exciting Riting you. I cant wait to see the babies. You will post pictures, wont you??
I am so nervous for when I get fry (If i do).. The tank cleaning sounds like it'll be the hardest job of all.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

thats a really good idea animallover4lyfe.. Do you hatch your own BBS and then freeze it? Or do you buy frozen BBS?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ritingyou said:


> Thanks! I'll make sure to remember to do that when its time to do a water change. (Which will be in about 2 days.. yikes!) But I will probably get stuck using a turkey baster to get everything off the bottom then a cup to get extra floating dirty water out. Just to be on the safe side
> 
> It will be a bit tricky getting the same water temperature.... guess I'll have to mess around with the hot and cold water.. hmmmmm


Ya well thats the most important, make sure you get the tempatures as close as you can otherwise you will shock them and i doubt they will make it! Just use a tank thermometer and play with hot and cold, its not hard!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Gloria said:


> thats a really good idea animallover4lyfe.. Do you hatch your own BBS and then freeze it? Or do you buy frozen BBS?


Nope didnt hatch alot of people do though. I just bought baby brine shrimp. Didnt start feeding that until 2 weeks or so. Fed alot of microworms and still do. Now im feeding a good variety, microworms, grindal worms, frozen bbs, and frozen daphnia. In a couple weeks ill be starting powder food


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Also be careful not to take out too much water esp at 2 days,You dont want to take out ALL the good bacteria in the tank! they will be very fragile.... I didnt even start until 2 weeks didnt wanna stress them out and have a chance of them dying.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Of course I will Gloria! I will probably have a new thread about them when they are around 3-4 weeks old. 

animallover4lyfe thanks so much! Do you think maybe I should only worry about getting the snail poop out until they are around 2 weeks old? Then start adding water in?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Well ya if you have a snail in there then you definitely should take the poop out, i didnt put a snail in until 2 weeks old. Cuz i do know how much poop they produce! Lol i would probably do maybe 20% water change if your doinh it everyday but thats just me, i know everyone has their way of doing things but if you take water out i would only add as much water as you take out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 3 in there actually lol.. was 4 but one was dead before I even got him home :/ 

The poop isnt that bad.. but every other day or so I would have to clean up a bit. It's when I start feeding the fry that I worry because I know the stuff on the bottom will double lol.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

3 in a 10 gallon? Wow. Your going to have alot of poop believe me once you start feeding the snails will clean up but will produce 3x more than what you think ! My snail esp likes microworms! He poops like crazy! Good luck with 3 l


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it's only because I tend to over feed the fry a bit. Once the fry are bigger I will be moving the snails into different tanks.  

Right now they are enjoying muching on my plants I had for the fry... good thing I had extras for them! I tried dropping a algae wafer that I read they liked but they didnt care much.. it sat there for 3 days so I decided to suck it up with my turkey baster..


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm ok. Lol i feed alot too but believe me
Fry eat alot and what thy dont eat youll suck up with your everyday water changes. Its just gonna be alot of poop with 3 snails lol. And i found with my 1 snail he comes out when i feed microworms so make sure your snails arent gonna eat all the food


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

when they're real small i use a turkey baster to suck all the dust looking crap out of the floor tank.. after they're 2 - 3 weeks old i start to siphon with your standard airline tubing, i siphon the bottom clean and if not enough water was taken out, i scoop out some more with a cup and then gently replace water.. as they get older i start using a bigger tube since it makes the work faster.. i do this about once or twice a day.. and thats how i clean my fry tanks....


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Mohan85. Thats sounds like a fairly simple way to do things. I am thinking about cleaning my fry tank fairly much the same. What size tank do you use?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

What size grow out tank does everyone use? And what age do you move them to the grow out tank?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ritingyou said:


> Of course I will Gloria! I will probably have a new thread about them when they are around 3-4 weeks old.
> 
> animallover4lyfe thanks so much! Do you think maybe I should only worry about getting the snail poop out until they are around 2 weeks old? Then start adding water in?





Gloria said:


> What size grow out tank does everyone use? And what age do you move them to the grow out tank?



Im using a 20 gallon long. My babies are almost 6 weeks old so im doing it now but im sure people do it earlier .


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gloria said:


> What size grow out tank does everyone use? And what age do you move them to the grow out tank?


you can do anywhere from 5 to 50 gallons.. the most important thing is constant water change.. so it might be easier to go smaller.. i currently use a 10 gallon for my 3 weeks fry and a 20 gallon for my 9 weeks fry but i think its all really just personal preference.. i know some ppl who grow out just fine in a 5 gallon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just leave gunk on the bottom...since I don't feed microworms anymore it doesn't cause any problems. I use 30 gallons for growouts with the most success.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

MrVampire was wonderinf if you ever had problems with plants rotting really quickly.. My pair spawned but then today I found out that the fry died right after hatching and also found out that I had a amonia spike because there was a plant in the back that I didnt see that was rotting  

It seems plants ALWAYS die in that specific tank...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Ritingyou said:


> I know that last time after the fry were free swimming Drake (the daddy) didnt really bother with the fry anymore because they kept swimming out of the nest so I went ahead and took him out.
> 
> I'll have to see what others say before I decide what to do about the water.. I mean it worked for MrVampire.. so I dont see why the water would be a problem.. yet just because I read it, I get paranoid about it :/
> 
> I was thinking about using a turkey baster to get it out.. just curious but how much water do you use in the fry tank bambi?


When i spawn them in my ten gallon i fill it pretty shallow, only a few inches.

After theyre free swimming i remove the dad then every day add a little more water until the tank is almost full(about 8 gallons worth) a week or so later. I keep it around 8 gallons-9gallons untill they're big enough to be move either to their own tanks/jars or a growout bin.




On the note of crushing i don't think you'll have to worry if you're using a ten gallon or less tank to hatch them in. I honestly don't know where the line is drawn for a danger level. But always start shallow and fill up, easier on everyone(dad,fry,you).


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Gloria said:


> What size grow out tank does everyone use? And what age do you move them to the grow out tank?


Depends on how many fry i have. 10 or less i'd probably keep them in the ten gallon spawn tank then just jar themalesand the bigger females untill everyone is eventually jarred, sororities,rehomed and what not.

I raised a spawn of 60 in a ten gallon on that method, but now that i have a large 20gallon long i plan to use that for my current spawn, and maybe my next until i can afford 10 quality females for a fancy sorority of breeder females.


----------

